

IPhone OS4 Users: Opt out of Apple's iAds - bdickason
http://lifehacker.com/5569717/opt-out-of-targeted-iphone-iads-but-not-location-tracking

======
aresant
It's not an actual opt-out from iAds, but from "targeted" iAds.

